# SE Takers October 2022, Welcome to the suck!



## bassist

Howdy! SE takers. I know it's too early to start a thread. But I wanted to welcome you all to the suck - of the uncertainty of passing the SE while waiting for the results. How was your lateral? or vertical?


----------



## psustruct

Took lateral. I felt the morning went well until about halfway. I was keeping good time, but then she called the 15 minute warning, and I just got to problem 139--somewhere between halfway and the end I lost track..... I still needed to go back for the bridge questions. I went back and got a few of them solved, guessed on the rest.
I felt the afternoon went very well. I suspect I may get a IR for one of the concrete problems. NOW WE WAIT!!!!


----------



## Br_Engr

Procotor: "You may begin..."

Me:


----------



## JNS

Took Lateral yesterday. I found the exam to be noticeably harder than April's. Much more "gotcha" type questions in the morning, the afternoon questions were mixed. I thought the 2 of the questions were considerably easier ( I managed to completely do one of these in 35 minutes, which I had to, given I had only 70 minutes left for two questions) and two of the other questions were considerably harder. I didn't feel that great coming out of the test as in April, so I'm betting I'm going to be there again in April 2023. Only two more chances for lateral before the switch to CBT, so gotta get it done by then.


----------



## A V

I took the vertical bridge for the first time. Unfortunately, lost my mom and couldn’t study and also wasn’t ready mentally at all. But just took it to see how it is. Few questions in the morning was like 🫣 for Structal analysis. Definitely need to work on wood and CMU more. Thought I know how to find stuff on AISC Manual but I was wrong. Lol! Need to do a better job next time. Afternoon, I think I completely solved one problem, second one like half way and missed completely the third one.
Definitely, will be there in April for sure.

I know NCEES will switch to CBT in April 2024. do you know what happen if you just only pass one ( either vertical or lateral) before they switch to CBT? Do you have to retake the two exams or they will accept passing two of them since there will be four exams.


----------



## bassist

Last term I was very well prepared but I failed because of the afternoon. I just couldn't present what I knew in the given 4 hours. I did 2 questions very well and got an A in both but then I had to rush through the last 2 and ended up getting U. 
This time the morning was of medium difficulty but it was full of tricks and traps. I tried to decipher as many tricks as possible. The afternoon looked really easy to me. It took me a lot of writing to present my solution, but luckily I just finished a few seconds ago before the time ran out. 

I am very confident in the afternoon this time. Hoping to get over this. Good luck all!


----------



## bassist

A V said:


> I took the vertical bridge for the first time. Unfortunately, lost my mom and couldn’t study and also wasn’t ready mentally at all. But just took it to see how it is. Few questions in the morning was like 🫣 for Structal analysis. Definitely need to work on wood and CMU more. Thought I know how to find stuff on AISC Manual but I was wrong. Lol! Need to do a better job next time. Afternoon, I think I completely solved one problem, second one like half way and missed completely the third one.
> Definitely, will be there in April for sure.
> 
> I know NCEES will switch to CBT in April 2024. do you know what happen if you just only pass one ( either vertical or lateral) before they switch to CBT? Do you have to retake the two exams or they will accept passing two of them since there will be four exams.


I am sorry to hear that. Hoping that you feel better soon. 

That's a good question. I think if you pass one of them then you won't need to retake it. I passed my vertical in 2021 and it says that it's valid till 2025, meaning they would just want me to take the lateral in 2024 once it's online.


----------



## A V

bassist said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Hoping that you feel better soon.
> 
> That's a good question. I think if you pass one of them then you won't need to retake it. I passed my vertical in 2021 and it says that it's valid till 2025, meaning they would just want me to take the lateral in 2024 once it's online.


Thank you very much, yeah, I think I can’t never get over it but probably will be used to it. 

It’s a good news tho. At least if I pass one before they go online, it’s not a waste. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Br_Engr

I have all this free time now...


----------



## Br_Engr

A V said:


> I took the vertical bridge for the first time. Unfortunately, lost my mom and couldn’t study and also wasn’t ready mentally at all. But just took it to see how it is. Few questions in the morning was like 🫣 for Structal analysis. Definitely need to work on wood and CMU more. Thought I know how to find stuff on AISC Manual but I was wrong. Lol! Need to do a better job next time. Afternoon, I think I completely solved one problem, second one like half way and missed completely the third one.
> Definitely, will be there in April for sure.
> 
> I know NCEES will switch to CBT in April 2024. do you know what happen if you just only pass one ( either vertical or lateral) before they switch to CBT? Do you have to retake the two exams or they will accept passing two of them since there will be four exams.


So very sorry to hear about your mother. That is never, ever easy.

In the grand scheme, the exam is minor. Best of luck to you for April. I just took the lateral for the 4th time. It is definitely not an exam (Vertical or lateral) that is geared for us bridge folk.


----------



## Farsak Palia

I took both tests for the 1st time and felt lateral to be comparatively easier than the gravity one, especially the afternoon section. Both the tests had around 8~9 questions for AASHTO, but most of those were straightforward, and you could get it straight from the code. Both the afternoon sessions were more straightforward, with the gravity one slightly lengthy with the sketches asked in every question against the lateral where only one sketch was asked in the whole exam.


----------



## A V

Br_Engr said:


> So very sorry to hear about your mother. That is never, ever easy.
> 
> In the grand scheme, the exam is minor. Best of luck to you for April. I just took the lateral for the 4th time. It is definitely not an exam (Vertical or lateral) that is geared for us bridge folk.


Thank you very much. Hope you don’t need to be there in April. And I totally agree with you, there are just too much materials to cover for a bridge engineer for sure.


----------



## rcrdv

I took both. Vertical for the second time and Lateral first time. I felt that I was well prepared this time. I feel I had a better performance in Lateral but there was a lot os questions that seems easy but tricky.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Question for those who have attempted this beast of an exam:

I'm considering sitting for it next April (Vertical) and October (lateral). By the time I sit for it in April 2023, I will have about 6 years of experience, mostly in buildings, but ranging from residential, commercial, material handling, and industrial projects. 

Is it crazy of me to try it so early in my career?


----------



## bassist

structurenole2015 PE said:


> Question for those who have attempted this beast of an exam:
> 
> I'm considering sitting for it next April (Vertical) and October (lateral). By the time I sit for it in April 2023, I will have about 6 years of experience, mostly in buildings, but ranging from residential, commercial, material handling, and industrial projects.
> 
> Is it crazy of me to try it so early in my career?


6 years of experience is more than enough. Few states allow you to sit for the exam with 0 experience.


----------



## rcrdv

structurenole2015 PE said:


> Question for those who have attempted this beast of an exam:
> 
> I'm considering sitting for it next April (Vertical) and October (lateral). By the time I sit for it in April 2023, I will have about 6 years of experience, mostly in buildings, but ranging from residential, commercial, material handling, and industrial projects.
> 
> Is it crazy of me to try it so early in my career?


Six years is enough. Go for it. You'll see that it will be worth it. No just having the final objective, which is your SE license, but all the new knowledge you will acquire. The study process itself will guide you through a lot of concepts and code material that will make you a better engineer. Go for it!!!!


----------



## Br_Engr

bassist said:


> 6 years of experience is more than enough. Few states allow you to sit for the exam with 0 experience.


Do it. Misery loves company.

Seriously. Six years is plenty of experience. You are probably not that far removed from your test taking "peak" so those skills will still be sharp. I am assuming that you are still heavily involved in the details of design, so you will have not forgotten all of those little code nuances that will invariably leak from you brain as you progress upward.


----------



## Br_Engr

Hard to believe it has been a week already...


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Br_Engr said:


> You are probably not that far removed from your test taking "peak" so those skills will still be sharp.


I did just pass the PE Civil: Structural exam earlier this year. So, yes, I'd say that's accurate!



Br_Engr said:


> I am assuming that you are still heavily involved in the details of design, so you will have not forgotten all of those little code nuances that will invariably leak from you brain as you progress upward.


Yep, I'm as into the weeds with design as you can get without getting poison ivy!


----------



## Farsak Palia

structurenole2015 PE said:


> Question for those who have attempted this beast of an exam:
> 
> I'm considering sitting for it next April (Vertical) and October (lateral). By the time I sit for it in April 2023, I will have about 6 years of experience, mostly in buildings, but ranging from residential, commercial, material handling, and industrial projects.
> 
> Is it crazy of me to try it so early in my career?


Not at all. I only had 4 years of experience when I gave the exam this last week.


----------



## bassist

Farsak Palia said:


> I took both tests for the 1st time and felt lateral to be comparatively easier than the gravity one, especially the afternoon section. Both the tests had around 8~9 questions for AASHTO, but most of those were straightforward, and you could get it straight from the code. Both the afternoon sessions were more straightforward, with the gravity one slightly lengthy with the sketches asked in every question against the lateral where only one sketch was asked in the whole exam.


Sounds like SE is so "Straightforward"!


----------



## SE_AEgir

I can enjoy football and hockey again without the guilt


----------



## Farsak Palia

bassist said:


> Sounds like SE is so "Straightforward"!


I guess it was just this time.


----------



## bassist

Farsak Palia said:


> I guess it was just this time.


What seems to be easy may not be that easy and what seems to be tough may not be that tough when results come out...Tried and tested for SE. Haha!


----------



## Manimani

Farsak Palia said:


> I guess it was just this time.


Having passed vertical as first time test taker in April, I wouldnt' say the bridge lateral was easy. Q3 was alot more trickier than it probably was digested to be. I would not be surprised if alot of IR/U on that question pop by.


----------



## Farsak Palia

Manimani said:


> Having passed vertical as first time test taker in April, I wouldnt' say the bridge lateral was easy. Q3 was alot more trickier than it probably was digested to be. I would not be surprised if alot of IR/U on that question pop by.


I took the buildings, and the afternoon session was easier and more straightforward than the morning one for both exams.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Curious for those that took it rpeviously and failed: do they give you a diagnostic like the PE exam? What does it look like?


----------



## Br_Engr

structurenole2015 PE said:


> Curious for those that took it rpeviously and failed: do they give you a diagnostic like the PE exam? What does it look like?


Failed is such an ugly word. 

Let's go with those that took it previously and "were not successful."

I have several examples to choose from so here are the most recent.


----------



## SJRA

Here is my grading and passing score theory I think others have done something like this and I’m just adding my two cents:

Passing score cutoff range: (55-59) 59 for an easy exam and 55 for a tough one

Afternoon:

All four building problems are 10 points each but among the three bridge problems one is a 20-point problem

Acceptable: 7-10 or 15-20
All parts completed but with simple calculation mistakes, not getting the correct final answer, incomplete sketches, and minor analytical/design mistakes.

IR: 5-7 or 10-15
All the above plus major analytical/design mistakes. Missing one or two small parts completely (say parts E or F) or incomplete main parts (A or B).

UA: 0-5 or 0-10
When we have no idea, bomb the question, and don’t do shit  other than adding some text and referencing some equations (mostly unrelated)

So, I passed a vertical bridge and failed a lateral, here is what I think I had:

Vertical (I thought it was a medium-tough exam): 25-28 morning and 10/10, 10/10, 17/20 = 62-65 >57 pass!

Lateral (from diagnostic): 22 morning and
7/10 (acceptable) 5/10 (IR) 12/20 (IR) = 46<55 fail!


I wonder how those who failed or passed get with this rubric.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Br_Engr said:


> Failed is such an ugly word.
> 
> Let's go with those that took it previously and "were not successful."
> 
> I have several examples to choose from so here are the most recent.


See I never had an issue with the word fail. Fail and "not successful" are just synonyms. When I'm not successful at something, saying it that way makes me just as upset as saying i failed lol.

But in either case, it seems like your only problems from these results are concrete in the morning and foundation design in the afternoon. So at least your study plan was easy to determine!


----------



## Br_Engr

Tell me you have taken the test multiple times without telling me you have taken the test multiple times...


----------



## Br_Engr

structurenole2015 PE said:


> See I never had an issue with the word fail. Fail and "not successful" are just synonyms. When I'm not successful at something, saying it that way makes me just as upset as saying i failed lol.
> 
> But in either case, it seems like your only problems from these results are concrete in the morning and foundation design in the afternoon. So at least your study plan was easy to determine!


Historically the morning has been my Achilles heel. 31-33 building problems an 7-9 bridge problems is a slog for a bridge person. The only reason for the afternoon "U" was I could not remember a pile formula and that was part 'a' of a five part problem that all were dependent on the results of 'a'. 

Not a fan of the ACI code.

They cycle before the one shown I was fortunate enough to go A/A/A on the afternoon. Again, sunk by the morning.

We will see in mid-December...


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Br_Engr said:


> They cycle before the one shown I was fortunate enough to go A/A/A on the afternoon. Again, sunk by the morning.



I guess that's _one_ good thing about when this thing goes computer based. You can pass all four parts separately. Even the morning vs. afternoon on the same component (vertical or lateral) can be passed independently. 

My only complaint is that the total time of the exam, if you pass all four parts on the first try, totals about 21 hours instead of 16 hours.


----------



## bassist

structurenole2015 PE said:


> I guess that's _one_ good thing about when this thing goes computer based. You can pass all four parts separately. Even the morning vs. afternoon on the same component (vertical or lateral) can be passed independently.
> 
> My only complaint is that the total time of the exam, if you pass all four parts on the first try, totals about 21 hours instead of 16 hours.


I am not aware of this. What's the duration of each exam? Do you know?


----------



## Br_Engr

bassist said:


> I am not aware of this. What's the duration of each exam? Do you know?


There is an entire thread in this forum that goes into detail on the transition to a CBT exam. It is very thorough.


----------



## MambaMentality24

bassist said:


> I am not aware of this. What's the duration of each exam? Do you know?











NCEES Podcast on transition to Computer Based SE Exam


Not sure if this has been posted or not, but it's an NCEES podcast with information about the transition to the Computer Based SE Exam. https://ncees.org/podcast-jason-gamble/ Biggest takeaway is that the SE Exam will now be a 4-part 20+ hour exam. But once you pass a part, you are done with...




engineerboards.com


----------



## bassist

MambaMentality24 said:


> NCEES Podcast on transition to Computer Based SE Exam
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted or not, but it's an NCEES podcast with information about the transition to the Computer Based SE Exam. https://ncees.org/podcast-jason-gamble/ Biggest takeaway is that the SE Exam will now be a 4-part 20+ hour exam. But once you pass a part, you are done with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Thank you for sharing.
So looks like the AM will be 5.5 hrs long with 55 questions and PM will be 5 hrs long with 60 questions (5 scenarios with each scenario having 12 questions).


----------



## Farsak Palia

The only drawback I see with the CBT exams is that you can't carry any cheatsheets or formulated tables with you anymore, which would save you time on the exam.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Farsak Palia said:


> The only drawback I see with the CBT exams is that you can't carry any cheatsheets or formulated tables with you anymore, which would save you time on the exam.


You'll have all that info in the reference manual they provide as well as the codes that they will provide.


----------



## Br_Engr

structurenole2015 PE said:


> You'll have all that info in the reference manual they provide as well as the codes that they will provide.


Understood, but part of exam prep is completing practice problems with your particular set of references so you become familiar with them and know where to find things quickly. As everyone knows, the morning is all about speed and finding the formula or code section that the problem needs FAST. (I think we all have spent a small fortune on tabs.)

In addition, the codes I used had notes and highlights for things that I might have overlooked. First thing that comes to mind are all of the crazy footnotes in the ASCE-7 Table 12.2-1 as well as the tables in the NDS. 

I don't understand. If it's all open book, why not let examinees bring in their own references?


----------



## MambaMentality24

structurenole2015 PE said:


> You'll have all that info in the reference manual they provide as well as the codes that they will provide.


I know about the reference manual during the CBT exam but I did not hear anything with them providing the codes. Do you have the source that talks about this? Thanks


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

MambaMentality24 said:


> I know about the reference manual during the CBT exam but I did not hear anything with them providing the codes. Do you have the source that talks about this? Thanks


The source is......NCEES? I thought that was sort of obvious.


----------



## structurenole2015 PE

Br_Engr said:


> Understood, but part of exam prep is completing practice problems with your particular set of references so you become familiar with them and know where to find things quickly. As everyone knows, the morning is all about speed and finding the formula or code section that the problem needs FAST. (I think we all have spent a small fortune on tabs.)
> 
> In addition, the codes I used had notes and highlights for things that I might have overlooked. First thing that comes to mind are all of the crazy footnotes in the ASCE-7 Table 12.2-1 as well as the tables in the NDS.
> 
> I don't understand. If it's all open book, why not let examinees bring in their own references?


Take it from a guy that has taken multiple CBT exams and passed......it's not overly difficult to find what you need using the digital codes they provide. trust me, I thought it would be, but if you have a slight idea of what you need to find, you can find it easy, i promise!


----------



## Br_Engr

structurenole2015 PE said:


> Take it from a guy that has taken multiple CBT exams and passed......it's not overly difficult to find what you need using the digital codes they provide. trust me, I thought it would be, but if you have a slight idea of what you need to find, you can find it easy, i promise!


I can see your point about searching through the codes quickly, but if you are not extremely familiar with the document, there can be nuances that you miss. As I noted, I have these highlighted so I don't overlook them. Also, I created numerous flow charts and step-by-step summaries for various operations to help prevent missing a step that could be critical. I know of other folks who have created design aids for various equations, constants, etc. that I assume now will be verboten.

Also, the 800# gorilla in the room, how does this change affect educational firms such as AEI? I know that they put a lot of effort into their books and summary sheets. I am assuming that examinees will not be allowed to bring these materials in.

All-in-all, not a fan of not allowing test takers to bring their own reference documents. Its already open book for crying out loud. What can people bring in that constitutes cheating other than video or access to the internet?


----------



## Joe2

When do we know if we were "not successful"?


----------



## Br_Engr

Joe2 said:


> When do we know if we were "not successful"?


Middle of December (14-16.)

It seems that, historically, the grading workshop is held the first weekend in December.


----------



## trrr

It looks like registration for the April 2023 exam starts a week earlier than it did last year. Also, the April exam is scheduled a week earlier than it has been in the past. I know that it's a waste of time to make guesses, and I know that nothing means anything, BUT DO YOU THINK IT MEANS SOMETHING?! 

(Can you tell which phase of "the suck" I am currently wallowing in? Ugggh.)


----------



## Farsak Palia

Currently, on their calendar, they show the virtual scoring workshop dates as Nov 30 - Dec 2, so I think we should be getting our results prob. around 2nd week of December


----------



## SJRA

Dec 5-9 looks very likely.


----------



## bassist

trrr said:


> (Can you tell which phase of "the suck" I am currently wallowing in? Ugggh.)


Unfortunately, it means nothing  . I think your reply has officially started the impatient wait-suck phase of the SE results. Peeps here, please don't get your hopes high as it may lead to anxiety. So stick to this rule: Result Date = Add 12 to the end date of the workshop. This means Dec 14th will be the day.


----------



## Farsak Palia

I talked to them and they said the grading workshop is in the first week of December, and the results would be released 1~2 weeks post that. Fingers crossed on December 12~16 week.


----------



## Br_Engr

Farsak Palia said:


> Currently, on their calendar, they show the virtual scoring workshop dates as Nov 30 - Dec 2, so I think we should be getting our results prob. around 2nd week of December


Where can you see their calendar? I could not find it on their website.

Thank you.


----------



## Farsak Palia

Br_Engr said:


> Where can you see their calendar? I could not find it on their website.
> 
> Thank you.


I registered as a volunteer for NCEES, so I can see their yearly calendar. On a side note, I asked them in the chat and they said the same.


----------



## Br_Engr

Farsak Palia said:


> I registered as a volunteer for NCEES, so I can see their yearly calendar. On a side note, I asked them in the chat and they said the same.


Thank you. I asked in a chat as well.


----------



## Br_Engr

For those scoring at home, yesterday was the last day of the Exam scoring workshop.

May God (however you perceive him/her to be) be with us all....


----------



## Manimani

Think results are out this week - Thursday is my guess. Man I want to be done with this - Santa I've been a good boy I promise!


----------



## bassist

Manimani said:


> Think results are out this week - Thursday is my guess. Man I want to be done with this - Santa I've been a good boy I promise!


That's too soon, too soon guys! Dec 14th is the day. But, I would be happy to be wrong here if the results come out sooner.


----------



## Farsak Palia

Hopefully, they release it this week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Br_Engr

Last year the virtual grading workshop was held Dec 1-3 and I received an email about the results from NCEES on 12/16.

NCEES will just start compiling the graders information today and then complete whatever administrative work they need and probably start releasing results to boards next week.

IMHO, next week is more likely.


----------



## Serg305

I just signed up to take SE Vertical in April


----------



## SJRA

This is from April 2022 thread:


----------



## Br_Engr

For the October 2020 exam, the scoring workshop was held on December 2-5 and, ironically, I received the results email on 12/16/2020.

So anywhere from 11 to 13 days.


----------



## SJRA

Br_Engr said:


> For the October 2020 exam, the scoring workshop was held on December 2-5 and, ironically, I received the results email on 12/16/2020.
> 
> So anywhere from 11 to 13 days.


I think either this Friday or early next week. Most likely be next week.


----------



## Manimani

Looks like early next week speaking to NCEES - enjoy your last weekend of sanity before helllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## LSBussey

Will the April _and _October exams next year be pencil & paper? Or just the April?


----------



## SJRA

LSBussey said:


> Will the April _and _October exams next year be pencil & paper? Or just the April?


Yes October being the last.


----------



## shepherd90

Manimani said:


> Looks like early next week speaking to NCEES - enjoy your last weekend of sanity before helllllllllllllllllllll


Honestly it’s the uncertainty that drives me insane. Once I know the result, whether I pass or fail, I can live with it. So this would be the last weekend of insanity for me


----------



## rcrdv

I guess this is the week. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## shepherd90

Who else is not able to focus on anything this week?


----------



## SJRA

Rumor has it that NCEES sometimes posts the results before sending out the email, is that true?


----------



## Manimani

SJRA said:


> Rumor has it that NCEES sometimes posts the results before sending out the email, is that true?


You'll know when you see people posting TEXAS IS OUT. OREGON IS OUT. I still feel tommorow is the start


----------



## JDavis_906

Manimani said:


> You'll know when you see people posting TEXAS IS OUT. OREGON IS OUT. I still feel tommorow is the start



It's that wonderful time of year again... where I sit and refresh these forums waiting for someone on the east coast to post they have results.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Manimani

JDavis_906 said:


> It's that wonderful time of year again... where I sit and refresh these forums waiting for someone on the east coast to post they have results.
> Good luck everyone.


I must say, this review period is quiet. By this time last year or in April, there were numerous screenshots of people spamming NCEES chat lol.


----------



## bassist

Manimani said:


> I must say, this review period is quiet. By this time last year or in April, there were numerous screenshots of people spamming NCEES chat lol.


Prolly because people realized that the spamming has nothing to do with the results.


----------



## shepherd90

Anyone received the survey? For some reason I didn’t get it…not a good sign


----------



## Farsak Palia

They didn’t send any email about the survey. 

I asked Ncees about the results and they said that they are going to release it this week.


----------



## SJRA

The results are out. I passed good luck


----------



## Farsak Palia

Congrats. Which board did you take it from?


----------



## SJRA

Farsak Palia said:


> Congrats. Which board did you take it from?


Thanks, Michigan Board I took the exam in Chicago


----------



## Farsak Palia

For people who gave from Nevada Board, did anyone receive their results??


----------



## ShanahanGeo

No results yet from Florida.


----------



## bassist

Farsak Palia said:


> For people who gave from Nevada Board, did anyone receive their results??


Not yet. But it should be soon maybe later today or early tomorrow. I have always seen results coming out around 10 am PST. Not sure if that changes this time.


----------



## bassist

There you go.


----------



## KirbyQ

Result is out for NY! Passed both, good luck everyone!


----------



## Farsak Palia

KirbyQ said:


> Result is out for NY! Passed both, good luck everyone!


Congrats! Did you pass it on the first try??


----------



## bassist

Results out for Nevada. Passed!! Good luck to the rest of the peeps.


----------



## KirbyQ

Farsak Palia said:


> Congrats! Did you pass it on the first try??


Thanks Farsak! It was my first try, and I am glad that I am done with it now.


----------



## papafoxtrot

Just got results for Illinois. I passed, first attempt!


----------



## Farsak Palia

Nevada results are out. Passed both. Good luck everyone!


----------



## danny_boi

Oklahoma results are out. Only took vertical this time, passed first attempt! Just signed up for lateral next April


----------



## Br_Engr

CT out.

21/40; A/A/U

Wish we could get some feedback on the afternoon problems. Just doesn't seem right.

Congratulations to all that passed!!!


----------



## bassist

Br_Engr said:


> CT out.
> 
> 21/40; A/A/U
> 
> Wish we could get some feedback on the afternoon problems. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Congratulations to all that passed!!!


I know how you feel now, it sucks but you will get there. Best of luck next time.


----------



## CalStructural

California Board, taking the lateral SE (buildings) exam in Reno, NV. Results: Failed. 
24 correct on the breadth, UA/IR/A/A on the depth. 
Identical results to my previous try this past April. Worst part about this is that the vertical portion I previously passed is now set to expire. Will probably take a long break and try to retake the exam once they are computer based.


----------



## Br_Engr

I wonder what color the pencil will be in April...


----------



## tmanchester606

Br_Engr said:


> CT out.
> 
> 21/40; A/A/U
> 
> Wish we could get some feedback on the afternoon problems. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Congratulations to all that passed!!!


Weird, I’m also in CT and my results have not been posted yet. Although I took buildings so not sure if that matters.


----------



## Br_Engr

tmanchester606 said:


> Weird, I’m also in CT and my results have not been posted yet. Although I took buildings so not sure if that matters.


Maybe the "unsuccessful" are notified first.

Wishing you the best!


----------



## tmanchester606

Br_Engr said:


> Maybe the "unsuccessful" are notified first.
> 
> Wishing you the best!


And to you the next go-around!

This is my third attempt at the lateral so hopefully I can get it behind me.


----------



## SJRA

Br_Engr said:


> CT out.
> 
> 21/40; A/A/U
> 
> Wish we could get some feedback on the afternoon problems. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Congratulations to all that passed!!!


As a bridge engineer, I understand the frustration as this exam is heavily skewed toward building engineers. Don't be disappointed, and you will definitely pass next time.


----------



## rcrdv

Florida is finally out. 

Took both, passed Vertical

Lateral score:
AM- 26/40
PM- A/IR/U/U

Ready for April. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## silentbob011

Pennsylvania is out. After not passing 3 times I finally passed the gravity portion. Getting ready for the lateral in April. If anyone is looking for a prep course go to Advanced Engineering Institute (AEI). The course really helped me a bunch from when I previously just used the PPI material.


----------



## SJRA

silentbob011 said:


> Pennsylvania is out. After not passing 3 times I finally passed the gravity portion. Getting ready for the lateral in April. If anyone is looking for a prep course go to Advanced Engineering Institute (AEI). The course really helped me a bunch from when I previously just used the PPI material.


Congrats, and I second your AEI recommendation. It is very good.


----------



## IcedCovfefe

CA is out. Passed the gravity finally! (lateral passed previously) Give me that sweet sweet SE stamp NCEES!

ditto on the AEI class, the class binder material is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## mathgeek218

I just spoke with PCS for the MA board and they said it takes 7-10 days to release the results.... wtf? Does anyone have experience with this? It seems weird that MA takes an extra week.


----------



## run125

yes it's true


----------



## petermtlndkelly

I'm Acceptable!!!!


----------



## NewSE2022

CA is out. Acceptable.

Unless you have strong background, doing building/bridge design in high seismic area on daily basis, or having sufficient review time, I'd suggest taking vert and lateral separately. 

1st try - took both vert & lateral, failed on both with terrible scores, 3 or 4 Us for PM
2nd try - only vert, passed
3rd try - only lateral, passed

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Colorado out(Yay DORA)! Vertical buildings, 2nd try, acceptable. Guess I gotta sign up for Spring Lateral!


----------



## Manimani

No luck for me on Bridge Lateral. 22/40, A/A/A. Next time...


----------



## Just_Bridges

Taking them one at a time. Passed Vertical first try in April. Took Lateral (Bridges) in October and not surprised by the result.

22/40; A/A/A


----------



## Manimani

Join the Discord Community we have Just_Bridges can use another bridge guy there


----------



## Br_Engr

Manimani said:


> No luck for me on Bridge Lateral. 22/40, A/A/A. Next time...


That AM is killer for us bridge folk.

Congrats on the A/A/A!!!


----------



## Br_Engr

Manimani said:


> Join the Discord Community we have Just_Bridges can use another bridge guy there


What is this Discord of which you speak?


----------



## pantz_man

Got my results for Tennessee this morning. I passed both vertical and lateral buildings first try!


----------



## DaBird1

Congrats to everyone that passed! I finally got that last acceptable that I have been looking for. 

For those that have not spent the money or haven't tried it yet. Go with the AEI course work. The binder is absolutely worth its weight in gold. The professors are top notch. Run problem after problem until you can't get them wrong and its like second hand!


----------



## Manimani

anyone thinking about Manual Regrading of the AM?


----------



## tmanchester606

Soooooo anyone else still waiting on results? I’ve never seen it go this late into December.


----------



## mathgeek218

I applied to the MA board and just got my results this morning.

Passed Vertical, Unacceptable on Lateral.

One down, one to go.


----------



## ACrisp

I passed both parts on my first try! I will echo several others in recommending the aei course. It was very useful for my preparation, and some of the problems were very similar to ones I saw in both the morning and afternoon portions of each exam.


----------



## jcv0005

Georgia always slacking… still awaiting results! Absolute torture… don’t think it’s going to happen today


----------



## Hokie95

Took gravity alone and failed. Any advice on whether to attempt gravity alone again or gravity and lateral together next time?


----------



## KirbyQ

Hokie95 said:


> Took gravity alone and failed. Any advice on whether to attempt gravity alone again or gravity and lateral together next time?


How did you do on the gravity exam based on the diagnostic report? Are you almost there or need a lot improvement? 
If you are pretty close to pass and got enough time to study for lateral, then go ahead and take both exams in April. Otherwise, may be one exam at a time. 

Also, since there are only 2 P&P exam dates left before transition to CBT, I would also decide if I want to pass both portions of exam while in P&P or one in P&P and the other in CBT.


----------



## Hokie95

KirbyQ said:


> How did you do on the gravity exam based on the diagnostic report? Are you almost there or need a lot improvement?
> If you are pretty close to pass and got enough time to study for lateral, then go ahead and take both exams in April. Otherwise, may be one exam at a time.
> 
> Also, since there are only 2 P&P exam dates left before transition to CBT, I would also decide if I want to pass both portions of exam while in P&P or one in P&P and the other in CBT.


Thank you for the feedback. I was pretty close, so I think I am going to attempt both.


----------



## MambaMentality24

Hokie95 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I was pretty close, so I think I am going to attempt both.


Although I don't recommend taking both exams on the same cycle (just my personal preference), it might be a good idea to do that this year since the transition to CBT next year will more likely involve updated design codes.


----------



## LSBussey

Can anyone point me to resources for concrete or masonry practice problems? I bought the PPI practice books but that ended up not being enough.


----------



## Just_Bridges

October pass rates were updated... I don't feel so bad failing the Lateral Bridges now.


----------

